# Mom's 2007 NBC, and My Nod to Old bugs, Steelies, 1/2 Moons, Vogues, & Hula



## moms2007nbc (Mar 2, 2018)

After my Mom passed away recently my Dad gave me my Mom's 2007 Triple Tan, New Beetle Convertible with under 30k Miles on it. I thought I would drive it around a little while I tried to sell it. I'm pushing 60 years old and cut my teeth on air cooled bugs "back in the day" but never really was impressed by the "New" Beetles. I'm embarassed to say I kinda like this thing ...considering what the used car price books suggest its value is and the sentimental value of it, I decided to keep it. And besides I also have her "First vehicle" a 1962 Sears Allstate MoPed and her last.

Once I decided to keep it I had to find some way to try and butch it up a bit (If possible on a Tan on Tan on Tan) So some day I could stop telling everyone I ran into "It was my mom's car" to explain why I'm driving such a chick car (Sorry ladies) and give it some of my own touch. I know the direction and decisions I have made won't be for everybody. That's OK it's not their car and wouldn't it be boring if we all drove the same thing.


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

The 07 3x White I got my wife for a grad gift 2 yrs ago rocks. The oe 17” Octopus/Goal rims gives the car the big shoes it’s missing. Part number is 6Q1 071 497 666. They can be had on the cheap at the moment.

If you have them refinished in shiny dark grey or matte black the 3x tan car will look the brute it wants to be. Lastly purchase two items from ECS ....

https://www.ecstuning.com/News/Volk...2003_2004_2005_2006_2007_2008_2009_2010_2011/

And

https://www.ecstuning.com/News/VW_N...2003_2004_2005_2006_2007_2008_2009_2010_2011/

You’ll get rid of both your blind spots inherent to the car with the factory aspherical/blind spot mirrors and the window module will control the windows with the remote. You’ll be able to crack/completely open/close the windows, open before/after exiting/entering the car, and ... by default, roll up all windows when locking the car.

The default roll up can be turned off after locking with remote by pressing the center (trunk open) button on the fob. It will not open the trunk though. We used to miss rolling up the windows all the way or leave one down after driving w/ the top down. It can be distracting on hot days. Now the key fob module ensures the car is secure when locking up. 

Enjoy the best vert (less air cooled) VW made. The 2.5 pulls that lump so well it’s makes sense VW only placed that motor in the car because all the I4 motors didn’t cut US emissions standards until the next vert came out. When the quirks start to occur post up and we’ll get you out of any jambs.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moms2007nbc (Mar 2, 2018)

petethepug said:


> https://www.ecstuning.com/News/Volk...2003_2004_2005_2006_2007_2008_2009_2010_2011/
> 
> And
> 
> https://www.ecstuning.com/News/VW_N...2003_2004_2005_2006_2007_2008_2009_2010_2011/


Thanks for the links Pete. I did laugh a little about the Heated feature for the Mirrors, not exactly a necessary feature here in Arizona.

So what I have done:

Vogue Radial VIII 225/55 - 16
16" Steelie Wheels Powdercoated Gloss Black drilled for Late Model Center Cap Clips
Late Model Baby Moon VW Chrome Center Caps
Chrome Valve Stems and Caps
Dash Board Hula Girl in the Flower Vase Spot
Stainless Extended Dual Exhaust Tip 
Vintage Style "Deutschland" Grill Badge
Removed and Plugged Front License Plate Mount
Bypassed Daytime Running Lights
Blacked Out Rear Tow Hook / Tie Down
Working on a Different Dead Foot that I don't have to clean daily like the OE Tan Plastic one.


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

All the beetles have heated mirrors. It’s the curved or aspherical feature that eliminates the blind spot inherent to the beetles.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smg64ct203 (Jan 26, 2003)

I inherited a 2007 new beetle too. Not a convertible, but it has a sunroof and a spoiler on the back. It's yellow and not very butch, but no one has ever said anything and I don't care. I'm attached to it and I feel a direct link to the person I loss. It's our third car so it's nice to keep it.


----------



## moms2007nbc (Mar 2, 2018)




----------



## moms2007nbc (Mar 2, 2018)




----------



## moms2007nbc (Mar 2, 2018)




----------



## moms2007nbc (Mar 2, 2018)




----------



## moms2007nbc (Mar 2, 2018)




----------



## moms2007nbc (Mar 2, 2018)




----------



## moms2007nbc (Mar 2, 2018)




----------

